# green mold



## jomama (Nov 25, 2016)

I am having problems with mold on my salamis. They are hanging in 55 degree 70 humidity. After 12 days the mold started I have white mold but it has green tint in it. I wiped it off with a mix of vinegar and water but it seems to come back.Should I just keep wiping off the meat looks good but the green stuff is gross. Can I spray mold 600 this late in the process? Thanks ...Jomama


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2016)

Yep.....  wipe with a vinegar dilution to kill and remove the mold....   then rinse well to remove the vinegar... spray with mold 600 to get a new layer of white mold...  or dip in a mold 600 solution....

I have read where someone recommends soaking the casing in a mold 600 solution just prior to stuffing, or something like that...  Sounds like a good plan....   I think a light green tinge type mold is not really bad but I don't know for sure...   better safe than sicker than u-know-what...


----------



## jomama (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi dave so Im ok to apply mold 600 even though they have been hanging 2 weeks

thanks for the reply


----------



## jomama (Nov 25, 2016)

thanks yes it is mostly flat and powdery but that green tint scares me


----------



## jomama (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the warning I ordered some mold600 last night but I guess I will hold onto it till my next batch. I used natural protein collagen middles casings if that matters or has any thing to do with the mold or use of the mold600


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2016)

Any mold other than the desired white, is now in the cabinet or wherever you are aging and storing them. While wiping the Salami will clean it up now, the green stuff will be back and on every future batch until you disinfect the area. Clean the cabinet well, then wipe the area, racks, hooks and so on with a solution of the Mold600. This way IT will be the dominant colony and kill or inhibit any newcomers...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2016)

nepas said:


> jomama said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dave so Im ok to apply mold 600 even though they have been hanging 2 weeks
> ...


Rick, morning....  Could you please explain the difference in....   spraying the casing with mold 600 at the time of stuffing vs. spraying 2 weeks later after cleaning the casing of "undesirable" mold...

It seems to me, if mold was going to grow, promotion of good mold would be OK, if not preferred.....   Disclaimer...  I don't know doo-doo about dry curing except what I have read...

Any advice is always appreciated and enhances my limited knowledge....     Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Rick, morning....  Could you please explain the difference in....   spraying the casing with mold 600 at the time of stuffing vs. spraying 2 weeks later after cleaning the casing of "undesirable" mold...
> 
> It seems to me, if mold was going to grow, promotion of good mold would be OK, if not preferred.....   Disclaimer...  I don't know doo-doo about dry curing except what I have read...
> 
> Any advice is always appreciated and enhances my limited knowledge....     Dave


I am curious too. Even 2 weeks in, I would think removing undesirable surface mold, yeast, etc. then colonizing with a fast growing desirable White Mold will out pace and inhibit any growth of returning  green mold or yeasty beasts. Works that way from the start and essentially you are starting with a clean canvas, again...At least that is my understanding of the process. Like taking Probiotics after Antibiotics kills Gut Flora. The fast growing Good Bacteria out pace and limit growth of Bad Bacteria like C.Dif...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't know much about mold on meat (while i love the good white mold), but I keep seeing these dry curing pros from Italy unwrapping disgusting looking hams covered in scary molds only to uncover amazingly looking and delicious meat (these are commercial establishments).

That confuses me.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2016)

This is how mold 600 will work.  Applied like Rick said.   Stuffed then 2 hours later sprayed with mold.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey Adam....   that picture is worth 1,000 words....   She's a beauty.... 

Thanks Rick.......

Dave


----------



## jomama (Nov 27, 2016)

ok so I will use the mold 600 to clean the cabinet and racks sounds good thanks


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2016)

jomama said:


> ok so I will use the mold 600 to clean the cabinet and racks sounds good thanks


Think about wiping the entire cabinet down with a mild Clorox solution OR  a white vinegar solution first....  rinse well, dry, and then add the mold 600.....    Some folks have noted..  Their cabinets have a ready supply of mold 600 growing and they don't need to add it to the casing...  ???....  I would still add it to the casing for insurance.....


----------



## jomama (Nov 27, 2016)

even a better idea. Thanks


----------



## jomama (Nov 28, 2016)

I feel you may be correct. I have never read anything about using the mold600 other than on the casing. I will sanitize my cabinets and just keep monitoring the mold. Your profile picture should be enough persuasion. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2016)

Because Mold600 is a fast growing mold that inhibits the growth of other molds. It colonizes on the sausage keeping other molds from gaining a foot hold. *The same applies to any surface of your cabinet that will support mold growth.* As I said above if you have Green Mold on your sausage ,you have green mold growing in your cabinet and it will colonize future batches. The only way to deal with it now, is Clean and Sanitize the Cabinet then spray or wipe the cabinet down with the Desirable mold , Mold600 in this case. The Mold600 will colonize nooks and crannies that outside mold can get in and inhibit anything growing...JJ

*Mold 600 Bactoferm[emoji]8482[/emoji] (Previously M-EK-4)*  
Mold-600 is a single strain culture containing spores of _Penicillium nalgiovense_  in a convenient freeze-dried form. It was made for production of molded dried sausages with a white or cream-colored appearance. _Penicillium nalgiovense_  is a fast growing, traditional white mold culture for controlling the surface flora and it is particularly recommended for traditional sausages dried at low temperature and/or low humidity. 
*Mold-600 suppresses the growth of undesirable organisms such as indigenous molds, yeasts and bacteria. *The culture has a positive effect on the drying process by preventing the emergence of dry rim. Moreover, the mold degrades lactic acid during maturation resulting in a pH increase and a less sour flavor. The culture must be stored in a freezer and at 15 degrees below zero (F.), it will remain effective for about 6 months. Without freezing, it has a shelf life of only 14 days. 
To use Bactoferm Mold-600, add 3 grams of M-600 to a cup of 68˚F. lukewarm (not hot) distilled, chlorine-free water, and allow it to develop 12 hours. After the 12 hours, add 1 liter of distilled, chlorine-free water. Dip sausages in the solution or spray it on with a misting sprayer.


----------



## jomama (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for your input. I will send some pictures when they get closer


----------



## jomama (Dec 7, 2016)

salami.jpg



__ jomama
__ Dec 18, 2016


















salami2016.jpg



__ jomama
__ Dec 18, 2016






Thanks for the help. As an update I sanitized my chamber I wiped off all mold on salamis. I activated the mold 600 for 12 hrs then made a solution of it and sprayed the chamber. I rehung the salamis but also made sure there was a small fan in the area to move the air around. It has been a week and not 1 speck of mold is on salamis. Looks like it might be working.

Jomama


----------

